
ConnectU: We're not through with Zuckerberg - markbao
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-9961058-36.html
======
josefresco
The CNET article, and the linked reference:
[http://www.siliconvalley.com/latestheadlines/ci_9486529?ncli...](http://www.siliconvalley.com/latestheadlines/ci_9486529?nclick_check=1)
really don't provide any meat.

